# Help!!! Ovulation tests saying two different thing! A on cycle day 24/25!



## Kylietann

Okay. Basic details first. 

I am on cycle day 24 almost 25. 
I have a 30/31 day cycle. 
I do ovulation tests every month but I don't temp. 
I always ovulate on cycle day 16 or 17.
Last priod August 21st. 


Sooo....now for the good stuff....

I have been using TWO different brand ovulation tests since Sept 2nd. Clearblue "advanced digital" ovulation test (where it shows either a blank circle, or flashing smiley which means pending ovulation or a solid smiley which means definate ovulation within a day. Also I have been using the First response test where I just read the lines. 

Well, I finally got a definate, no doubt about it + ovulation test with first response on the 5th of sept. ( the line was def darke than the other line). That went to negative after two days, and has been nagative ever since to this day. 

*Ever since the 5th of sept, I have been getting the flashing smiley on the clearblue. Finally today I got a solid smiley which is supposed to mean definate ovulation. BUT the first response test showed definate negative today! 

I have used first morning urine, evening urine etc and one says + and one says negative. 

What is going on? I can't ovulate cycle day 25!? 

Should I not true clearblue advanced ovulation test? 

Please help, this is my first time using this or any forum.

To sum it up, Clearblue shows I am ovulating today, but I have gotten negatives on the test where I read the lines since the 7th. Which test do I trust? :nope:

Thank you.


----------



## Claudia83

Have you taken a pregnancy test? I remember with my last pregnancy, 3 nights before I got my BFP I was testing positive on opks. I was using the 2 lines positive, one line negative opk strips. On the day I tested with a hpt, I had gotten a negative on the opk and thought it was weird that I had a positive so late in my cycle (right before expecting AF) and it turned out I was pregnant lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Can u not just have sex anyway to be safe??


----------



## Kylietann

Claudia83 said:


> Have you taken a pregnancy test? I remember with my last pregnancy, 3 nights before I got my BFP I was testing positive on opks. I was using the 2 lines positive, one line negative opk strips. On the day I tested with a hpt, I had gotten a negative on the opk and thought it was weird that I had a positive so late in my cycle (right before expecting AF) and it turned out I was pregnant.
> 
> 
> About to take a pregnancy test here in a bit :)
> It's just so confusing because I got EWCM like 2 weeks ago along with my definate + line test, and then it went negative. Now the stupid clear blue digital is saying I'm ovulating?! Ugh. Just don't know what to think. Is clearblue digital advanced not a good choice? Could I have PCOS?!!? Thank u so much for responding. I've been waiting for answers on other forums forever and nobody ever answered me, this is my first time using forums.


----------



## Kylietann

Pregnancy test was negative , just took one. It's just so confusing because I got EWCM like 2 weeks ago along with my definate + line test, and then it went negative. Now the stupid clear blue digital is saying I'm ovulating?! Ugh. Just don't know what to think. Is clearblue digital advanced not a good choice? Could I have PCOS?!!? Thank u so much for responding. I've been waiting for answers on other forums forever and nobody ever answered me, this is my first time using forums.


----------



## Kylietann

Claudia83 said:


> Have you taken a pregnancy test? I remember with my last pregnancy, 3 nights before I got my BFP I was testing positive on opks. I was using the 2 lines positive, one line negative opk strips. On the day I tested with a hpt, I had gotten a negative on the opk and thought it was weird that I had a positive so late in my cycle (right before expecting AF) and it turned out I was pregnant lol

Sorry I am posting like 3 times I don't know how to use these forums...I am trying to reply to you lol.
But I am going to do pregnancy test in a bit :) It's just so confusing because I got EWCM like 2 weeks ago along with my definate + line test, and then it went negative. Now the stupid clear blue digital is saying I'm ovulating?! Ugh. Just don't know what to think. Is clearblue digital advanced not a good choice? Could I have PCOS?!!? Thank u so much for responding. I've been waiting for answers on other forums forever and nobody ever answered me, this is my first time using forums.


----------



## Kylietann

Claudia83 said:


> Have you taken a pregnancy test? I remember with my last pregnancy, 3 nights before I got my BFP I was testing positive on opks. I was using the 2 lines positive, one line negative opk strips. On the day I tested with a hpt, I had gotten a negative on the opk and thought it was weird that I had a positive so late in my cycle (right before expecting AF) and it turned out I was pregnant lol



Also....I don't get why one brand ovulation test says negative and the freakin clear blue is saying positive ovulation?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bizarre! I have pcos I'm now on cd41 and have ewcm for the 4th time in cycle :/ I normally have 6 month cycles so each time I've been optimistic that it could be ov so covered all my bases lol


----------



## whigfield

Could you check the sensitivities of the two tests? They might be different. I also tested positive on an OPK a couple of days before I got a positive HPT. :flower: (However I have also had a positive OPK the day before AF, but I think this is probably too early in your cycle for you?)


----------



## Kylietann

U guys I tested positive!!! Just now!! Omg. Periods not due for a week. I shouldn't have tested so early because I worry about losing the baby :(((((((( isn't it suoer common in the early weeks?


----------



## whigfield

Eeeee congratulations!! :happydance:

Take your prenatals and try to relax! With each week that passes your chance of miscarriage lessens so please try not to worry! :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kylietann said:


> U guys I tested positive!!! Just now!! Omg. Periods not due for a week. I shouldn't have tested so early because I worry about losing the baby :(((((((( isn't it suoer common in the early weeks?

Yes it is but you've got a BFP so your one step closer than u were before! Congrats!


----------

